# Lets Discuss Miracle Mud



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

As the title says has anyone tried Miracle Mud from Ecosystems in their reef tanks. I am keen to know how has this product performed for the ones who have used it. Ecosystems claim it releases multiple trace elements in your tank which corals need. The ones who have used it have you guys seen any difference in your corals before and after using it...Happy Reefing...


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

No One?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Not me.......


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks Crayon for your feedback...hoping some more can chime in...


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*Miracle mud*

It's always been one of those things i wanted to try..every build i have done I totally forgot to try it or it was too late to incorporate into a sump and build ...


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

There is a thread on reef2reef by PaulB about his 40 year old reef tank. He mentions at one point in the hundreds of pages having used mud for a DSB, but I kind passed over that section.

What are you thinking about doing? What have you researched and discovered? Pros and Cons?


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

I know that Mike Paletta has sworn by this stuff and used for 20+ years.


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

Given that the product has existed for 20+ years and lots of people do swear by it I would say it works. I've never personally used it nor do I have any inclination to. There are a lot newer products that likely replace this, dosing / calcium reactors have improved a lot over the decades. Even salt mixes now are probably more complete then they once were.

Personally I'd rather add one or more things to a dosing pump then worry about changing the mud every 6 months or 1 year I don't recall which the recommend.


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

I am usually on the google hangout chat with reefers around the world...Predominantly US, Australia, UK and couple of Canadians. Lately the topic of Miracle Mud and Bubble Scrubbing has been discussed at length. Some reefers swear by this mud with making a big difference in their systems with great polyp extension and growth on their sps and an explosion of pod growth in their tanks. 

It can be used either when setting up a new system OR you can always add it in a mature system.There are 2 kinds Mineral Mud and Miracle Mud. Mineral Mud is filtered and is a Caribsea product and does not hold all the minerals and Miracle Mud is in its most natural form by Ecosystem. The one i am discussing is Miracle Mud. Some of its benefits in the tanks are: 

-Reversing the HLLE Disease
-Denitrification bacteria growth
-Supply unknown natural minerals to corals


Sanjay Joshi and Mike Paletta has both been using it in their systems and considering it has been used for the past 2 decades there definitely seems to be a strong case history...I am going to give it a try and update you guys. Happy Reefing and lets keep discussing...


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

I am interested in how it turns out Rookie, tagging along...


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Kooka said:


> I am interested in how it turns out Rookie, tagging along...


Sure buds...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Added 20 lbs of Miracle mud to my Refugium yesterday. Used Tupperware containers to add the mud which will help in replenishing down the road. Will monitor the progress of the tank and document here.

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Where did you buy it from?

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

kamal said:


> Where did you buy it from?
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


I bought mine from petandponds.com
I think reef supplies sell it too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

